# Kevin Struthers fired from BowTech!!



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm not going to try to explain it all, just go over to www.archerytalk.com and go to the "General discussion" area and check out the post!! If you own a Bowtech or Diamond bow, you'll want to see this!!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! Thats one heated thread!


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Man, I don't have a Bowtech, that is great stuff. I wonder if there is more to the story from the Company's stand point? Anyone got their number, I may call and ask?


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

The problems they brought up have been going on for a while, but every other bow manufactuer has the same problems also, as far as limb breakage goes. I am getting ready to buy my third Bowtech this year, prolly going to be the Old Glory, at 36" ATA it'll be a great hunting and target bow. For the record, out of the two Bowtechs that I have had, a Patriot single cam, and the bow I own now, the Patriot Dually(smokin'!!), the single cam did end up with a cracked limb, which Bowtech had fixed in about a week. Their customer sevice is second to none!!! !%


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Which post is it? Trying to find it.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

Try this Crankimus

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=243824&page=1&highlight=kevin+strothers

Now all the pro Bowtechers (their employees mainly) are on there flooding the site with how great they are. The post is hilarious man!

The site locked the post but I am currently looking for the key.  I'll let you know if I find it.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I found it. WOW! She is hot!


----------

